# اللجهة المصرية : شاغْلوني و شغَلوني



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

بينما وانا اسمع سيرة الحب لأم كلثوم لفت سماعي هذا الكلام


ياما عيون شاغْلوني لكن ولا شغَلوني
إلا عيونك انت دول بس اللي خدوني وبحبك أمروني
أمروني احب لقيتني باحب وأدوب في الحب وصبح وليل على بابه

ما هو الفرق بين شاغْلوني وشغَلوني ؟

وماذا يقصد الشاعر بـ : ياما عيون شاغْلوني لكن ولا شغَلوني ؟

 لاحظوا الحركات على الكلمتين وانا وضعتها على حسب نطق ام كلثوم


----------



## إسكندراني

حاول شغلي = شاغل
نجح في شغلي = شغل
والمقصود راود بالي ليلا
شاغلني معاك أي تراود فكري​


----------



## A doctor

استاذي اسكندراني

ممكن توضح أكثر ؟


----------



## cherine

شاغل: راود، حاول جذب الانتباه
شغل: نجح في الاستحواذ على اهتمام
ولا شغلوني: لم أهتم بهم


----------

